# DC to DCC



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey all I have a train layout ( in progress) and I have wired it to be a DCC.
but when I got to the stores I found out that the DCC controllers were not in my budget.
So i bought a DC controller for now. I want to switch over to DCC how hard would that be? What would I have to do? I have added some rubber peices in bettween the track at certin spots so i can shut off a part of the track if i want.
Will that be a problem with the DCC Trains?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

OK...this is only my opinion here...if you haven't gone too far away in investing,I strongly suggest that you think DCC right away.Unless you stick with a very simple layout (an oval with a few spurs),it will cost you extra wires,switches,controls,etc and that will add quite fast as the layout complexity increases,and that is not considering the complex wiring that will make troubleshooting a nightmare.DCC starter sets may seem too expensive at first glance but when you think of all the possibilities over DC and all the hardware that you won't need,the difference isn't that much.Where DCC starts to cost more is in installing decoders aboard locos but still,basic decoders are affordable.
If you decide to go DCC,I recommend that you go with a good quality starter set (Digitrax Zephyr,NCE's),if you go the cheap way,that's what you get...cheap stuff.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry...forgot your question...as long as you don't have shorts or other problems operating in DC,yes DCC can be retrofitted in the future.However,there are turnouts that create problems with DCC that don't show with DC,so use good quality TO's and you should be OK.


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

I know i might sound like and idoit when i ask this (being the one who built the layout) What are turnouts again? I already have a DC controller but as i add more i want a DCC.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Turnouts = track switches (i.e., a fork in the road).


----------

